# Palm Springs



## dboy1 (Jan 12, 2010)

We are looking at going to Palm Springs for next Christmas. We will be using mostly R C I weeks. What are the best resorts as well as the ones to avoid?? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2010)

Palm Springs has a LOT of resorts - I would start by reading the TUG resort reviews for Palm Springs, then narrow it down to 2 or 3 RCI resorts, and then post your questions.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 12, 2010)

ahhh disregard - I see yo are using RCI and I am not familiar with any of their resorts.

Sorry.


----------



## dboy1 (Jan 13, 2010)

We are looking at Vista Mirage,Palm Canyon Resort,Desert Breezes or Palm Springs Tennis Club. It will be just the 2 of us for the most part with the daughter,s.i.l. and 2 grandsons for 1 week.Anyone familiar with these resorts?


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 13, 2010)

We stayed at the Tennis Club one year on a short visit. The location is convenient, within walking distance of downtown attractions, without being in a hub of activity. And the on site restaurant is one of Palm Springs' finest. I'd stay there again if I was using my RCI credentials. We use our DRI points to trade into Marquis Villas every year for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2010)

How long are you staying? The kids would really enjoy Palm Canyon as it has a great pool area with a water slide. For adults I would choose Desert Breezes. We enjoyed our stay there in Oct and would go back but it is in Palm Desert and quite aways from downtown Palm Springs. I would like to try the Palm Springs Tennis Club next time. 

Lynn


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 14, 2010)

LynnW said:


> How long are you staying? The kids would really enjoy Palm Canyon as it has a great pool area with a water slide. For adults I would choose Desert Breezes. We enjoyed our stay there in Oct and would go back but it is in Palm Desert and quite aways from downtown Palm Springs. I would like to try the Palm Springs Tennis Club next time.
> 
> Lynn


Palm Canyon??  Palm Canyon is not a RCI resort  all owners there trade in II.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 14, 2010)

We are staying at the Desert Breeze Timeshare Resort in Palm Desert via an SFX trade starting next Friday, January 22, 2010 for a week.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> Palm Canyon??  Palm Canyon is not a RCI resort  all owners there trade in II.



That's what I thought but the original poster said that was one of the resorts he was looking at. When we stayed there it was an exchange through SFX.

Lynn


----------



## nazclk (Jan 15, 2010)

I have stayed at both Palm Canyon and Vista Mirage.  Both are very good resorts and close to downtown Palm Springs.


----------



## dboy1 (Jan 16, 2010)

:zzz: :zzz:  I did put down Palm Canyon. Not paying close enough attention and did not realize it was I.I. We are loking at Vista Mirage since it sounds fairly good and is close to downtown P.S.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 18, 2010)

We have stayed at both Desert Breezes and Vista Mirage on bonus time. We didn't care very much for Desert Breezes. Vista Mirage is quite close to downtown Palm Springs. We had a 2 BR unit at Vista Mirage that was quite large.

We live just an hour from Palm Springs and frequently visit there. We now always stay at the Agua Caliente casino resort hotel in Rancho Mirage and will be there in a couple weeks. We have also stayed several times at the Hyatt Regency in downtown Palm Springs.


----------



## walumb01 (Feb 5, 2010)

John,  Why did you not like Desert Breezes.  We bought sight unseen there and haven't stayed there yet.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

walumb01 said:


> John,  Why did you not like Desert Breezes.  We bought sight unseen there and haven't stayed there yet.



I don't remember the details as that was 17 years ago. I just remember that we didn't care for it. Desert Breezes was part of our PSE resort group so we stayed their on bonus time.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 5, 2010)

We also stayed at Desert Breezes 13 years ago and did not enjoy it as much then as we did this last Oct. It was at the far east end of Palm Desert and not very much out that way for restaurants and shopping. The area has really built up since then. We thought the units were very nice.

Lynn


----------

